# Ipod 30gb Music Transfering Question?



## Mr Slimm (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a Ipod 30gb 5th Gen. I have a question. I am trying to transfer my music from my ipod to another computer, other than the computer I have my original (home computer) itunes on. It wants to delete my music from my ipod to sync with my itunes on my laptop. I dont have any music on my laptop itunes, and I want to transfer my music to it. I was wondering if this is possible. I have tried to copy my music from my ipod under MY COMPUTER, but there is no folder containing the music. If anyone knows how to transfer the music from the ipod to the itunes on my laptop, please let me know.


----------



## PhoneTechGeek (Nov 25, 2010)

You could use a third party software called Sharepod, this allows you to copy music to your computer, "Most importantly does not delete any data from your phone. Steps mentioned below....
Step 1
Click on the link mentioned below, and download the Sharepod application.
http://www.getsharepod.com/download/

Step 2
Install the software.

Step 3 
Close iTunes and connect your iPod to your computer.

Step 4 
Open the Sharepod Application, it will auto search the iPod connected.

Step 5 
On the software screen (Sharepod) it will give you the list of songs you have on your iPod, select the first song in the list and do a (CTRL A) Select All.

Step 6 
Once all the songs are selected click on Copy to computer. (This should be on the top left hand corner of the screen)

Your music will be copied to your computer....

Enjoy...


----------

